# I'm twelve today!!!!



## bunnyman666 (May 15, 2015)

Trix here-

Silly old man Dumpy says that he has a fun surprise for me today! Dumpy says I'm old for a bunny. I am not as old as Dumpy. Since Dumpy has had me discover all sorts of new things, I am loving life. I'm liking this gotta feed the little bugger 'cos she's elderly skinny thing, but I have to say that Dumpy is old and doesn't need any more meals for awhile.

I hope Dumpy buys me a Rolex.

Love,

Trix


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 15, 2015)

:birthday


----------



## stevesmum (May 15, 2015)

Happy birthday Trix! Don't share your treats


----------



## bunnyman666 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks, fellow buns!!!!

Dumpy was eating carrots with me. He eats a lot of carrots. I tink he tinks he's a very, very big bunny. 

Dumpy is weerd, but I still think he's okay.

Love,

Trix


----------



## Azerane (May 16, 2015)

Happy birthday Trix!

-Bandit


----------



## fluffybuns (May 16, 2015)

Hooray!! Hapie burthdae Trix! Yer super duper mature and awesomeness!! 
My hoomin sayz I will b dat old one dae too! I jus turned 2 a little wile ago and my dad says I won't have ne mor burthdaes if I keep sharpening ma teeth on his stuff.
Xoxo, Melv


----------



## bunnyman666 (May 16, 2015)

Well, Dumpy did NOT get me a Rolex. Maybe for my thirteenth...

Love,

Trix


----------



## fluffybuns (May 16, 2015)

Wat wood u do wit dat Rolex any wayz?? I got a hot date or sumthin?
Xo Melv


----------



## bunnyman666 (May 17, 2015)

Rolex means riches. Rolex means power. At least that's what I think Dumpy thinks. Every milestone burfday, Dumpy asks my mummers about a Rolex President and he never gets one. I want a Rolex President so I can be President. Mummers knows that if Dumpy gets a President, then he'll rule the roost. Mummers says that she'll always rule our hutch. I think she's right.

I wonder if they make a Supreme Ruler model, 'cos that is more fitting for me. 

Love,

Trix


----------



## pani (May 21, 2015)

Happy birthday Trix! You are an inspiration to all buns. 

~ Felix and Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (May 21, 2015)

Thanks Felix and Clemmie!!!!

Love,

Trix


----------



## bunnyman666 (May 21, 2015)

And I won't forget super cute bunnies Melvin and Bandit. Thanks every bunny!!!!!

Love, 

Trix


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 4, 2015)

Dumpy told me to tell the other rabbits this:

Most humans are butt holes, especially to us magical creatures. So be VERY VERY nice to those silly, old humans who appreciate us. If it weren't for old man Dumpy, I would not have celebrated any burfday past six months.

When it is getting closer to hop onto that rainbow bridge, kiss your human uncontrollably. We are going to be in a much better place very soon, but our humans may not meet us for a very, very long time as far as their time goes. They will meet us and we can play kill the doo rag with them whenever we want and not have to worry about Mummers yelling at us about carpet.

But it won't be that long; after all- we will be in eternity where our lives DID matter and our Earthly lives will seem like nothing.

The humans who DESERVE to be honoured by out presence will be sad when we hop away onto the rainbow bridge; try to comfort them. They do not quite understand that we WILL meet them again in the not so far future.

Dumpy is being a little child about this. I love the little old man, and I am going To Try and show him every Time I see that weird, old man. Dumpy can be a ninny sometimes.

I am fine, but I am only eating the sweet treats and I am fabulously skinny! My eye boogers came back and they stink. But I am twelve and I better treasure old man Dumpy whilst possible.


----------



## stevesmum (Jun 5, 2015)

Tears. I have tears in my eyes right now.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jun 5, 2015)

Same for me, Stevesmum!  I must be overly emotional today because that post made me cry, haha.

Whoa, 12! That's so wonderful. I can only hope Nessa gets to have such a long, happy life!
Happy, happy birthday Trixie!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 6, 2015)

Dumpy here:

Didn't mean to make you cry. Trix has been dancing around the Rainbow Bridge and weirdly enough, she has been trying to calm me down in her own, goofy way. She is the bravest, toughest, and most graceful animal I have known. If she could speak English, she would tell me off about this stuff. That's just how she is. She would tell me that we need to enjoy each other's company. But she is not ready to go quite yet. I can't be selfish- she has been there for me for twelve years. But I don't want to give her up quite yet...


----------

